# Job offer in SA - single girl seeks advice



## 21552 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
I'm a 26 years old single girl with a MSc. degree in Service+Tech Management and over 2.5 years of work experience. I'm applying for a Sales Channel Manager position in SA, in top international software company. Since I'm in the first stages of the process, all I know is that I might be located in *Woodmead or Cape Town* and that the job might require some traveling abroad.

After reading a few recent posts, I'd really appreciate your advice in the following:

1.Considering that I'm a pretty simple person (I cook my own food, spend most free time at home and save for vacation/travelling and some quality clothing and gadgets), how much would I need to live comfortably in those cities? (I mean, cover all expenses and have a small extra.)

2. As an experienced expat, what would you say is a must in a compensation package for those moving from Europe to SA? 

3. Regarding safety issues, since I will be moving alone, what do you recommend? 
I'm thinking about renting a small flat near the workplace, but is it better to share a house/flat with other expats? 
Can you please recommend a few sites where I can search, just to have an idea of what's offered and prices?

Any extra information you can provide is very much appreciated, for it will help me make a more informed decision if it comes to taking the job or not. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi there!

firstly im sure you are aware to get all your visas etc in order before stepping on a plane. Visas while you are in South Africa can take years to get, so definitely get it before you leave.

I would say for a single person that R9,000 - R11,000 would be a comfortable amount to live on, that would be including rent.

SA is known for terrible pay, you wont get half as much as you could do in your own country, I would say for a Sales Channel Manager that maybe R13,000 would be the offered salary, and I would accept that personally as it is a good salary for South Africa. But I don't know what they are offering, they could be offering more than that.

For safety, I would recommend somewhere with a lot of security gates on the doors and windows, and electric fencing if you can afford it. I don't think you are going to find a place to rent with other expats from your own country.Here is link to a site with places to rent: Property for Sale | Houses for Sale | Private Property

All in all the weather is great, but that's the only good thing I can say about South Africa personally.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I know it really varies from each individual but I think that is a really low figure to live off on and if you want to safe any like you said you did.

For example if you are coming to Cape Town rent R5,000 to R9,000+ unless you want to get a roommate.

You will need to buy or rent a car. (Insurance for the car and gas occasional service)

Medical aid 

Food 

Utility bills 

Cell phone

Internet 

You don't want to accept a low offer then have to struggle every month to make payments or not be able to safe enough money.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I would say the above is more correct, I live in Pretoria and walk so work and only pay R4000 in rent. Food is cheap as everything is homemade, I have a pay as you go cellphone and no medical aid. so I suppose you will need more than what I first said


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jesshall281 said:


> Yeah I would say the above is more correct, I live in Pretoria and walk so work and only pay R4000 in rent. Food is cheap as everything is homemade, I have a pay as you go cellphone and no medical aid. so I suppose you will need more than what I first said


Rent has really gone up in Cape Town I was helping a friend find an apartment she wanted security, pool, parking bay, fitness center (the whole lot) I found her a place and she ended up taking it when she came down to Cape Town, but it was R8,500 for a 1 bedroom. Of course you can find something for less. But safety for a single woman is important.

Internet might not be something you have to have. It's really down to what kind of lifestyle you want, and how you budget your money.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Is the company SAP? Nevertheless, I think that the salary should be lots more than R11,000 nett (after tax and deductions). I'd say comfortable means R15,000 plus.


----------



## Mungo (Apr 8, 2013)

In South Africa, packages are generally offered as a Cost to Company (CTC), and this will include your Medical Aid, Pension etc worked into it. Your actual cash compensation will be about 75% of your CTC.

Next, the tax system is tiered in South Africa and it ramps up quite quickly, so you can expect you nominal rate to be in the region of 32%. 

To live comfortably you want to clear a minimum monthly amount of 18000 in Woodmead (I used to live there a year ago). So your annual CTC should be (R18000*12/0.68)/0.75 = R425000.


----------



## Mungo (Apr 8, 2013)

Also just to mention the above amount is a minimum. If your skills are good then they should be paying you a lot more than that.


----------



## 21552 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Thank you!*



Mungo said:


> Also just to mention the above amount is a minimum. If your skills are good then they should be paying you a lot more than that.


Thank you so much for this info!


----------



## 21552 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi! 

It's not SAP  
Thanks for the info!


----------

